# Maxx Air Cover Install On A Sydney ????



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I have noticed 2 OB Sydneys with Maxx Air covers on all vents except the front vent. Just wondering if they were not added due to the angled roof in the front. Has anyone installed them on the front of a Sydney? Is there any problem with doing it? I will be buying them this week and installing them over the weekend.

Also, while i have your attention..... COLOR: Smoke or white ?? 
Thanks!


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

I put one on mine and have not had any issues with it. I used the tan, but if I was to do it again I would use a darker color over the bedroom, the smoke or a black.......

Kirk


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

good point. something to think about.....maybe ill do black on the front (bedroom) and back (bedroom) and smoke on the bath and kitchen.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I put one on the front of mine. I don't see why the angle would matter that much. And I have three white ones plus one Turbo maxx on the center one.

John


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Being on the front slope has not been an issue. We chose smoke color for their good looks and they are made from Lexan, http://picasaweb.google.com/fspieg


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I did skip the front one precisely because I thought the slope would mean rain coming in if I left it open - and that was largely the whole point of putting them on.

Glad to hear others have had success up there and I'll add it to the Spring plans.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I did skip the front one precisely because I thought the slope would mean rain coming in if I left it open - and that was largely the whole point of putting them on.
> 
> Glad to hear others have had success up there and I'll add it to the Spring plans.


BoaterDan.....Im going to take a blind shot in the dark here.... Camp Dearborn.....


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL. Yep.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

I put one on mine and have not had any problems with it,Leave it open all the time even in the winter!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I put a white one on mine. No issues at all.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Maybe, just maybe, if it was a wind blown rain directly from the vent side, but with the screen on the inside, it would still probably drip down and onto the roof, not in the vent.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I had 4 Maxx Air covers put on my 31RQS before I accepted delivery. The front one hasn't caused any problem, whatsoever. 
Darlene


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

One other question... I have a Fantastic Fan on one of the vents. Can a Maxx Air cover go over it? Has anyone done that? The site says not recommended for hi-flow vent fans.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

I did the same as John2000. Three white covers and one Turbo Maxx over the Fantastic fan. Camped last weekend during a bunch of rain and no leaks up front. BTW, I did bite the bullet and install the hinged brackets. I just like the idea of being able to pop the covers open if sticks or something that won't blow out easily gets stuck inside the vent.

Good luck with your installation,

Greg


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

borntorv said:


> I did the same as John2000. Three white covers and one Turbo Maxx over the Fantastic fan. Camped last weekend during a bunch of rain and no leaks up front. BTW, I did bite the bullet and install the hinged brackets. I just like the idea of being able to pop the covers open if sticks or something that won't blow out easily gets stuck inside the vent.
> 
> Good luck with your installation,
> 
> Greg


Couldnt I just put one of these over the Fantastic Fan? Why put a TurboMax over it, you would have 2 fans inline then??


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

DT,

The vent cover you show in your pic is exactly the model I installed. Sorry if I insinuated otherwise as I should have said MaxxAir Fan Mate instead of Turbo Maxx. The fan mate is pretty spendy though compared to the regular MaxxAir covers. Hope it proves worthwhile.

Greg


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Cool Thanks Greg. Your right, they are quite a bit more. After looking at them on the site I thought you must have meant the fan mate. Unless i was missing something about the benifits of having 2 high flow fans in a row....

So, I think im going to get 3 of the smoke and 1 fan mate.

Wow! $220 for vent covers.... maybe ill wait on the fan mate ($95+tax). the fantastic fan does have a rain sensor.....hmmmm.

Thanks!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Could you take the cover off the fantastic fan then use a regular MaxxAir cover?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Could you take the cover off the fantastic fan then use a regular MaxxAir cover?


The Fantastic Fan cover is the same as a standard vent cover (just tinted smoke) so i dont theink there is a fit issue. I wasthinking of doing just that. Does anyone see any reason WHY a standard Maxx air cover would not work. Their site says they are not recommended for high flow fans. Are the vents/screens too restrictive? Maybe ill call their tech support.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Just talked to Maxx Air Tech support. They say that the standard covers could be used will restrict the Fantastic Fan performance by 30%. the Fan Mate cover will not restrict it at all.

She recommended 3 of the shell white covers and 1 Fan Mate....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for all your help! I installed the 3 Maxx air covers and will be getting the fan mate cover for the fantastic fan next week.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice job DT. Looks great!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lookin good


----------



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> I put one on the front of mine. I don't see why the angle would matter that much. And I have three white ones plus one Turbo maxx on the center one.
> 
> John


I'm a little late replying to this thread







I just installed two MaxxAir vent covers on the two front of our rig. Was thinking of installing the Turbo Maxx on the center vent.

How tough was the install, and how difficult running electricity to the power vent? Did you get the unit with the thermostat?

Thanks!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

SteveT said:


> How tough was the install, and how difficult running electricity to the power vent? Did you get the unit with the thermostat?
> Thanks!


I had the dealer install mine when we purchassed it. Yes we have the 6000RBTA rain sensor, thermastat etc. They used the power from the lighting running through the ceiling. Search for it here as I remember Nathan installed one and did a write up on it. Good Luck!


----------

